# Pendant pens



## ButchC (Oct 25, 2013)

A friend asked me to produce some things for a charity auction that will be attended mostly by women. She couldn't give me an idea of what they may like, I made several pendant pens.

They're very small and have a lanyard to hang around your neck. Pen on the left is plain ole walnut, and on the right is a unknown chunk of really burly burl. It wasn't labeled when I got it, but I'm calling it walnut burl!! CA finish on both.

Butch


----------

